# Diablo 2 1.13 patch news



## Jaffakeik (Aug 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by Bashiok
Skill tree re-specialization is currently a planned feature for the Diablo II 1.13 patch, yes.

Can someone explain me what does it mean>Skill tree re-specialization?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ask Bashiok?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 9, 2009)

people still play this hack filled game?


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 9, 2009)

it isnt hack filled, this is one of the most successful examples of hacking controlled games on the interwebz (atleast it was in 2003 when I stopped playing).  Respecialization means you can freely reattribute your characters skills, like in WoW.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> it isnt hack filled, this is one of the most successful examples of hacking controlled games on the interwebz (atleast it was in 2003 when I stopped playing).  Respecialization means you can freely reattribute your characters skills, like in WoW.



Cool like in TQ then huh.   About bloody time and years to late.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 9, 2009)

diablo 2 is full of maphacks and whatnot i dunno what game u were playing

its fun with friends but battlenet is a joke


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope, theres Open and Closed Battle.net, so if you were playing on Open, then yes there are a ton of "hackers", but if you played on Closed there isn't any. I was playing it quiet a bit just like a month ago.

Anyways, like said it changes it so you can respec. Since DII has released if you messed up putting in a talent point, and it really bothered you, then you would have to make that character all over again as that point was locked in for good.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have never played Diablo.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 9, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I have never played Diablo.



then play it!


----------



## cyriene (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize they were still releasing patches for this game.  Too bad I quit and let all my accounts die.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

lol! i thought diablo 2 patch was a typo


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I have never played Diablo.





LittleLizard said:


> then play it!



ONly if his monitor is good with 800x600 res lol..  Unless ya like playing it in a window lolz


----------



## Polarman (Aug 9, 2009)

It will probably take them another year to get this patch ready.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2009)

Its plays like an RTS/RPG type thing right?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Its plays like an RTS/RPG type thing right?



Yes with a fixed camera that you cannot change and follows you.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 9, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Its plays like an RTS/RPG type thing right?



- the rts part


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 9, 2009)

people still play the abomination


----------



## Frick (Aug 9, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> people still play the abomination



Abomination? It's solid fun!



CDdude55 said:


> Its plays like an RTS/RPG type thing right?



Look like this:


----------



## Disparia (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup! I'll play it again.

My little girl is just about old enough to get the hang of it too. Once I get her machine back together, will have to try out the new patch and do a little LANing. Whoops! I said the L word.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

do we have enough people here on tpu with diablo 2 to put together a brand new game?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

I've (hopefully still) got a sorceress in Hell.  Forget what level, but I'm screwed for people immune to cold


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to play it again,I got all retails bought battlechest some years ago still got it.My favorite game ever from RPGs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

how many people can play together? i forget. 4? we should start all new characters and play together.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 9, 2009)

i think it was 8


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i think it was 8



that's right. 4 was the limit with the first one. well i will install the game tonight if you guys wanna set a time. and no cheating!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 9, 2009)

I am UK i got GTM+0 Time zone.
I am available after 6:00PM - about 12:01AM


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Make us a club Rhino.  I've made enough 

My Sorceress is level 67 btw.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Make us a club Rhino.  I've made enough
> 
> My Sorceress is level 67 btw.



i think we should all start from the beginning. create new characters and work together to level up. we should each pick a different class. ill create a clubhouse!


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Im game.  it's the only game I can play at work that my laptop here will run!


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 10, 2009)

I went to install the game weeks ago, I was cleaning my disc and SNAP!!! goes the disc 
Hard to believe that they are still releasing patches!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Go to battle.net, and register.  Enter your product key, and it links it to your account and lets you download the game for free.


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Go to battle.net, and register.  Enter your product key, and it links it to your account and lets you download the game for free.



And thats the other prob.....the key has rubbed off the case too lol I noticed it after I broke the disc.:shadedshu

But I have the expansion disc and key.....


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> And thats the other prob.....the key has rubbed off the case too lol I noticed it after I broke the disc.:shadedshu
> 
> But I have the expansion disc and key.....



If ya really want to play it i can send you one of my old keys. Just send me a PM..


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to play Diablo 2 a lot, over the how ever many years I played it I got about 40-50 characters above level 80 ( I'd get bored after that) Then I played using the Eastern sun mod.

Might be tempted to reinstall and play with you TPU guys 

I won't be able to complain about lag like I used to though, fast computer and I don't have dial up anymore ha ha


----------



## Larm (Aug 16, 2009)

*LOL weh...*



AsRock said:


> ONly if his monitor is good with 800x600 res lol..  Unless ya like playing it in a window lolz



Erm...

Welcome to 2009? 

Also, second screenshot is of my laptop's resolution for playing Diablo 2...

I always play Median XL quite a lot...

FUCK Eastern Sun!  It's shit... xD


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

well I never!

I always quite enjoyed it, especially after they got rid of the stupid Auras.


----------



## Larm (Aug 16, 2009)

*Okay...*

Okay, to be fair, Eastern Sun isn't that bad...

It's basically patch 1.13 in my eyes, respeccan gaimez etc.

But, you did look at those screenshots... right?

xD


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

I did D:

Aye it is more of a fiddle mod then anything, although the new items make it so fun to play.

Although they half ruined the Necro and the Sorcerer ( Necros have ice and bone spells, and the bone spells that are missing got to the sorc and vice versa, it makes no sense!)


----------



## Larm (Aug 16, 2009)

I still prefer Median XL cause it's constantly updated by Laz, has additional content and is practically a different game... xD

And yeah, I don't play Diablo in anything under 1280x1024... lmfao


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

I should probably pop by the phrozen keep again, I've not kept up to date on the mods, Median was still D: when I last looked at it.


----------



## Larm (Aug 16, 2009)

It's amazing now, Median XL...

Every class has different skills...

Paladins being able to go HOLY or UNHOLY...

Shit's so cache. 

What resolution do you play Diablo 2 in?


----------

